# What are your favorite costumes over the years?



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Hmm interesting. 
I am usually a movie and theatre characters. I have been Uma from Pulp Fiction, Christine from Phantom (the Stage version), I have 3 recreations from the musical Cats ..Grizabella, Demeter, Jellylorum, Wicked Witch from Wizard of Oz, This year Lydia form Beetlejuice. 

Maybe its my inner actress longing to get out.


----------



## suicidal zombie (Sep 29, 2009)

Interesting indeed! I quite often end up in drag....what does that say about me!! haha  I've also been Palpatine, Tar-Man, generic zombie, a demon, Pennywise and Ash from the Evil Dead Trilogy.

Here's a few pics of previous costumes from my rather limited photobucket album 


Jack Stallone




























Emperor Palpatine


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

suicidal zombie said:


> Interesting indeed! I quite often end up in drag....what does that say about me!! haha  I've also been Palpatine, Tar-Man, generic zombie, a demon, Pennywise and Ash from the Evil Dead Trilogy.
> 
> Jack Stallone
> 
> ...


*SZ*, I love your costumes! Very creative...The Emperor is spot on.._spooky_. And Jackie Stallone is *fabulous*! I love you drank your beer through a straw._....something she would have done _  *Thanks for sharing*, *H1*


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

Hmmm, I have been a werewolf 3 different years. Oh god, am I a werewolf, is that why I have lamb-chop sideburns. I want to do a werewolf again but I have to keep it different and decorate sadly. The psychological aspect of costuming as a form of escapism and being who you want to be makes sense. I know I create a persona for my costumes, and stay in that persona while in costume no matter what. Plus I am more comfortable in costume and a whole hell of alot more outgoing in costume.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Biggie said:


> I create a persona for my costumes, and stay in that persona while in costume no matter what. Plus I am more comfortable in costume and a whole hell of alot more outgoing in costume.


I agree....I create a persona too.


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

When I was growing up I was shy and would never wear a costume.

In later years a girlfriend invited me to a costume party and for her I had to wear a costume. After I found out how much fun it was I have enjoyed costuming ever since.

I too like to create a persona as well.

Being a history buff and from the Mardi Gras City I have enjoyed dressing out as Washington, Mozart, French Aristocrats, Ben Hur, A Colonial party gentleman, a Colonial tradesman and Icabod Crane.

Here I am as a French Aristocrat:










And As George Washington:










For Halloween types I do:

Merlin The Magician:










and The Vampire Lestat:










For fun and comedic effect I do Little Lord Fauntleroy and several drag characters like Charley's Aunt, A Mother Superior, A Grandmother and Martha Stewart.

Here I am as Little Lord Fauntleroy:










and as CHarley's Aunt from the play and film and as An Elderly Grandmother:










And The Domestic Diva Martha Stewart:











Futures characters will be Andre Lenoge, the warlock from the TV miniseries The Storm Of The Century,:










Captain Hook ,










and possibly An Ugly Duchess.










I have put pictures of all of my characters in an album on my HF site here.

I feel very much at ease and very comfortable wearing a costume. 

As you can see I enjoy costuming and creating differenct characters and personas. What does this mean psychologically? Who cares! I just have fun!.


TC


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

I would say what attracts me to the "witch" character is the mystery of the unkown, the idea of magical powers, and being able to wear a BIG fabulous hat.[/COLOR]* H1*








[/QUOTE]

You make a great witch. The costume and makeup is great:

TC


----------



## suicidal zombie (Sep 29, 2009)

Halloweenie1 said:


> *SZ*, I love your costumes! Very creative...The Emperor is spot on.._spooky_. And Jackie Stallone is *fabulous*! I love you drank your beer through a straw._....something she would have done _  *Thanks for sharing*, *H1*


thanks Halloweenie!! Jackie has to have been one of favourite costumes! Her character was amazingly fun to copy as well, just sort of wandering around completely clueless, saying 'Yeah Jackie' and asking for directions to the nearest seat, haha! Had a good reception as well! I live in the UK and I did it the year after she appeared in Big Brother so everyone knew who she was.

You're witch costume is beautiful, I really like the make-up! And, of course, the giant hat


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

suicidal zombie said:


> Interesting indeed! I quite often end up in drag
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SZ - Those are great costumes!

My drag character is that of Martha Stewart. Will be developing her as Glampira. I also do a Grandmother and Charley's Aunt.

I have to use lipstick on my French Aristocrats costumes and the ladies. Drinking through a straw definitely protects the lipstick.

TC


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

TheCostumer said:


> I would say what attracts me to the "witch" character is the mystery of the unkown, the idea of magical powers, and being able to wear a BIG fabulous hat.[/COLOR]* H1*


You make a great witch. The costume and makeup is great:

TC[/QUOTE]



suicidal zombie said:


> thanks Halloweenie!! Jackie has to have been one of favourite costumes! Her character was amazingly fun to copy as well, just sort of wandering around completely clueless, saying 'Yeah Jackie' and asking for directions to the nearest seat, haha! Had a good reception as well! I live in the UK and I did it the year after she appeared in Big Brother so everyone knew who she was.
> 
> You're witch costume is beautiful, I really like the make-up! And, of course, the giant hat




*Many Thanks!*  *CZ* & *TCostumer*.....I had fun putting it together. 


*TCostumer*, you have a cavelcade of interesting characters, unfortunately, the pics did not post? A glitch possibly...I would love to see your creations.....*H1*


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi!

Sorry that they didn't post.

I am now reposting the ones I had in the original reply:

My French Aristocrats:



















George Washington










Mozart










Halloween Type:

Merlin The Magician










The Vampire Lestat










Comical: Little Lord Fauntleroy:










Myself in drag!

As Charley's Aunt and As An Elderly Pipe Smoking Grandmother










As The Domestic Diva Martha Stewart










I have complete everything I need to do Martha Stewart as Glampira except the makeup ( and one hell of a lot of practice).










All of my costume characters photos are in my album at my HF site.

For the future I am considering:

A King (have always wanted to do one)

The warlock Andre Lenoge from the TV miniseries The Storm Of The Century

Captain Hook ( another favorite)

and possibly The Ugly Duchess ( If I decide to do anymore drag characters.)

Hope you like these characters.

Hope the pictrures come ou too!

Let ne know.

TC


----------



## suicidal zombie (Sep 29, 2009)

TheCostumer thanks! The Glampira Martha Stewart is a great idea! And the drinking through the straw...great minds think alike


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Halloweenie1 - that is the most glamorus witches hat i've ever seen you look fabulous.
The costumer - i can't see you pics (its probably because i'm stuck in la france profonde on dial-up internet) i will check-out you profile pics, and i too have a problem with make-up when trying to get a glam 60's look like Sharon Tate i end up looking like Amy Winehouse after a binge.


----------

